# July Issue of SCC



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I just saw the July issue of Sport Compact Car, and i couldn't stop laughing. The people at Barnes and Noble were looking at me like i was crazy. SCC did a shootout between the Lancer Ralliart and Spec V. Needles to say, Spec V wins, but the article is hilarious. I have to recommend you pick up that issue, or go read it at B&N.


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

> I just saw the July issue of Sport Compact Car, and i couldn't stop laughing.


WHy was it so funny? I have the issue. It is a well written article and some witty comments by the author. Or was it funny becuase the Spec V dominated the Ralliart?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

both. The comments about the ralliart's understeer, and trying to launch the car were very funny.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i have that issue but i havn't read that article.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

All i see in that magazine is civic, civic, civic. there are 4 articles about the fuckers right in a row


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, you gotta figure, there's more Civics than anything else in the import scene, so guess what is going to be featured.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......take a look in the recent past SCC mags. theres at least 4 nissan writeups. wtf you mean civic civic civic?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Exactly. Primedia is covering just about everybody with their magazines. Of course, you're going to see a lot more Hondas, but for good reason - there's a lot more nice Hondas out there than anything else.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> .......take a look in the recent past SCC mags. theres at least 4 nissan writeups. wtf you mean civic civic civic?


The Nissan community is growing every day....That is why magazines have more articles about Nissan :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

that and dave coleman is a nissan nut so that has something to do with the number of nissan articles in scc.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> .......take a look in the recent past SCC mags. theres at least 4 nissan writeups. wtf you mean civic civic civic?


im talking about the newest issue. Why dont you go look in the SCC mag...you will see CIvic, civic, civic, civic


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

...and what's wrong with that again?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

honestly, seeing the same nissan topics and same car line every month would be boring to me. id rather know about more than one car maker, how bout you? 

its much nicer to be able to compare notes on cars and makes from something other than the nissan line once in a while, than going over an entire line, looking for something you may have missed. last months issue was mainly nissan and Mitsus best evo's. did i read any complaining that theres too many mitsu articles? in fact, theres been an evo writeup in almost every issue since their landing on our shores. 

i for one am kinda interested in the new honda H22 hybrid, and will probly read any information about it that comes in the mags i suscribe to. what better way to get to know your enemy than to know their secrets before them?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i dont mind that they are writing about civics....i can agree that getting that much horse out of a civic is awesome, but they are all the same. Show me something different for once


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Civics are definately NOT all the same. There's as many styles as there are Civic tuners. From ultra-clean JDM rides, to horsepower-crazy drag machines, to wild showcars, every one is different and interesting in its own way.

Anyhow, they've been featuring plenty of Nissans, Mitsubishis, Toyotas, and other brands lately as well.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey they even took my name and put it on a civic


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

are you kdding? yea 4 feature civics in one issue is overkill...but that 455hp civic made my day !!!
where else can u read about a 455whp turbo'd FWD car with r-compound tires running a 13second quarter mile. cmon. that was classic


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I was just gonna mention that.


----------

